# TRS27 Runs like CRAP!



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Howdy All,

Working on a co-workers TR27. The story behind it is that it last ran in 2014 and sat in a barn since. After cleaning the entire fuel system and installing a carb kit and cleaning the carb twice! The engine runs but runs like crap. The carb is a Tecumseh 632334A. It has the brass emulsion tube which is not removable. So no matter how long I soak it I don't think I'm getting all the passages cleared up. The inside of the carb was gummed up good with some hints of white mineral deposits from water. The float needle and pivot pin were tough to get out due to rust. The engine will start on one pull with the choke on but will not run off choke at WOT. I can get it to run off choke throttled down to idle but that's it. As soon as I raise the throttle she sputters and dies. Prior to servicing the carb the engine would back fire like crazy. Once it back fires it would quickly stall. It doesn't back fire anymore just runs like crap and won't develop smooth power.

Settings:


Idle mixture jet set to 1-1/4 turns open.
Power jet set to 1-1/2 turns open. 
I ordered a new genuine Tecumseh 632334A carb $71 that should be here in a week. I hope that takes care of it. If you have any other suggestions, I'd love to hear them. They would be appreciated.

Thanks

Hec


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

From the description of it sitting for 6years, carb should cure it. Fingers crossed. 


.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You could have got a cheaper carb, like 15.00, but the carb linkage might have to be slightly adjusted.

New carb should resolve issue.









Amazon.com: FitBest Adjustable Carburetor for Tecumseh 632334A 632334 HM70 HM80 HMSK80 HMSK90 with Free Gasket: Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com: FitBest Adjustable Carburetor for Tecumseh 632334A 632334 HM70 HM80 HMSK80 HMSK90 with Free Gasket: Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

oneacer said:


> You could have got a cheaper carb, like 15.00, but the carb linkage might have to be slightly adjusted.
> 
> New carb should resolve issue.
> 
> ...


You get what you pay for. Those Chinese carbs are a crap shoot. Some work and some don’t. If they do work, how durable and reliable are they? I have seen the throttle shafts spin off the throttle plate the gov linkage connects to or some missing the Welch plug that’s on the inside. Probably assembled by a child in China. I know the OEM Tec carb will work out of the box. No fuss no muss!

Hec


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

You are on the most practical route. When I see a lot of white aluminum corrosion inside the carb I don't even bother to clean it. But for those who like to clean carbs or only have very expensive replacement options. An ultrasonic cleaner is the best path......or some will remove the welch plug so they can get compressed air and pins in to some of the blind passageways. 

Once I had a problem with the Chinease knock off carb. The carb flooded. 

But dozens of success stories with the cheap knock offs. I think Oneacer is refering to adjusting the top RPM when says he might have to adjust the linkage. Oneacer Correct me If I am wrong.


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Update

I installed the new OEM Tecumseh carb on the HMSK80 and she started up in one pull and runs perfect! Only slight tweaks to the carb were needed! Made in the USA and works right out of the box! I also replaced the fuel line, fuel filter, and fuel shut off valve as they all leaked!

Hec


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

glad you got it working again.


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

paulm12 said:


> glad you got it working again.



Paul

My co- worker is too! We are supposed to get over 12” of snow today!

Hec


----------

